# Selleys Silicon ? =s



## Sofoula88 (Sep 12, 2011)

So I need to get silicone to fix a crack in my tank and to make my pond waterproof..problem is I'm having trouble finding the right silicone .. So there's 2 silicones I found that seemed right for the job kinda,here's the problem.. Ok so there's glass and aquarium silicone.. But it says it's not recommended for below waterline use =s and it's not recommended and won't work on concrete type products.. So then I was like I'll get the wet area silicone.. Which will work on glass and concrete and grouts..perfect right..then I keep reading and it says not recommended for use where food or drinking water will be.. So now I'm worried coz they will spend abit of time in the pond... So dunno if I'm
worrying for nothing and I should jst get the wet area one..seems like the better choice but yeh..now I'm =s ..any ideas anyone?


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 12, 2011)

find an aquarium outlet, theyre bound to have what you're looking for, and it will be designed for underwater.


----------



## najanaja (Sep 12, 2011)

if you can afford to use a coloured silicone? (black, white ect)

Buy Sikaflex sealant..

it is marine grade and will work on near any surface...

sikaflex is sikaflex and not silicone so to say, it is 20 times better than silicone in every way and will work on both of your problems..

Buy the sikaflex sealant and NOT the adheisive one for what you want..


----------



## mudgudgeon (Sep 13, 2011)

Most sikaflex sealants take a long time to cure (good for intended uses, not so good for your enclosure), they can stay sticky for ages(literally weeks), after it initially sets a "skin" on it, it stays sticky underneath.

Selleys do a glass Silicone that lists it as OK for aquarium use. I personally use this many times for repairing fish tanks, and recently on a EWD tank that leaked. 
One important thing to remember is the Selleys Glass Silicone is a "Neutral Cure" product, ie no acids, or nasty chemicals to leach out into your enclosure.
I wont use Sikaflex for this reason also, it stays fumey for a long time (basically until it is 100% cured, which can take weeks) can't be good for a small reptile in an enclosed space :-(


----------



## snakelady-viper (Sep 13, 2011)

Bunnings have sealants for ponds they are safe foe gold fish so should be ok


----------

